
OpenBSD Meltdown fix committed by guenther - protomyth
https://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article;sid=20180221201856
======
stuaxo
Nice, it seems pretty obvious in retrospect - which all the best fixes do, can
imagine it took some good work to get there.

